# Jason Day - Wiltshire Dealer



## jacob123 (26 August 2009)

I put down a cash deposit on a horse advertised in Horsemart in May by Jason Day who trades from a field in Little Somerford, Wiltshire (and is a regular advertiser in Horsemart).  Arranged to collect horse 2 days later but received text that morning to say horse unfit to travel due to lameness and that my deposit would be refunded as he could not guarantee when he would be sound again.  To cut a long story short, despite many promises given on the phone, my deposit has not been returned and I was wondering if anyone has a contact address for Jason so that I can follow this up.  Unfortunately, I live a good distance from his 'yard' so cannot keep popping in to see if he is there.  If anyone has had a similar experience with this dealer perhaps they could let me know.


----------



## golddustsara (26 August 2009)

Did you get a receipt with the deposit? If you paid by card the transaction will be on your bank statement. I'd threaten with small claims court in this case. Tbh I've never heard anything negative re this dealer, he has been on here a few times. 

I would however remove your post as it is defamatory.


----------



## wildwest (26 August 2009)

i thought it was john day not jason ?


----------



## jewel (26 August 2009)

he is a member on here


----------



## jacob123 (26 August 2009)

I am positng this after taking advice from Trading Standards.  I am simply stating facts and asking if anyone has a contact address - it is not meant to be defamatory.


----------



## jacob123 (26 August 2009)

The person I dealt with called himself Jason.


----------



## jewel (26 August 2009)

i'm sure he will reply to your post, he does tend to if they are about him


----------



## jacob123 (26 August 2009)

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Cahill (26 August 2009)

why not just phone him?????
he is not dodgy,he has a reputation to keep.


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (26 August 2009)

your post is not defamatory. i would think this person is straight as he was not prepared to let an unfit horse travel. just keep trying to contact him re your refund. he probably has a busy life like the rest of us. and needs a reminder?


----------



## rocketdog69 (26 August 2009)

I had a bad experience with this guy, nothing to do with money, the horse was seriously dangerous.

Good luck getting your money back!


----------



## mrjday (26 August 2009)

Having your husband phone me and state (threaten) to me in no uncertain terms "that he will send a couple of blokes down from Coventry, to make sure that I could not work until the end of the year" to quote your husband. This seriously impedes my enthusiasm to refund you your deposit (very small cash deposit of £100) or communicate with you.

Your post is most certainly defamatory and i will be onto H and H admin in the morning. We do not trade from a "field" as you are stating, we trade from a small stable yard, which you well know as you came to view the horse at the yard. So why you feel it necessary to say such an untrue comment as they trade from a "field" i find very strange.


----------



## mrjday (26 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I had a bad experience with this guy, nothing to do with money, the horse was seriously dangerous.

Good luck getting your money back! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Cecildog i assume you are again refering to the chestnut 15.3HH gelding you purchased off us for about £900 two years ago as a 3/4 year old (cannot precisley remember if he was 3 or 4 as it is now 2 years on). He was backed and turned away and you knew he needed bringing on hence his price as he was purchased straight from the field. 
You never called me or informed you had a problem with the horse, the first i knew about you having a problem with the horse was when you started posting negative things on here about me.


----------



## Steeleydan (26 August 2009)

Why dont you just give her the £100 deposit back. Send it recorded delivery and have done with the matter. I would just want the matter closed, whether her husband has threatened you or not, just send it back, two wrongs dont make a right.


----------



## JM07 (26 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
i thought it was john day not jason ? 

[/ QUOTE ]

it's jason.....and it doesn't sound like him to be evasive, TBH...

blimey, the poor bloke cant do right for doind wrong, can he?

can you imagine the shite that would be flying round now if Mr Day had sent the horse on its way lame?

Bloody Hell........

**shakes head**


----------



## Dotilas (26 August 2009)

If I were him, I would infact be reporting the threatening incident to the police. 
Nevertheless, there are no timescales reported in your post, therefore I do not feel able to comment on the matter of returning money.


----------



## jacob123 (26 August 2009)

Jason, thank you for replying to my post.  I cannot comment on what my partner might have said to you - he was probably just totally fed up with me pestering him to check whether you had paid the money back into his account as you did not want to use my bank and this had been going on for about three months. 
As it stands I still haven't received my deposit back and I have done nothing wrong so why don't you do the decent thing and send me a cheque/postal order  to  resolve the matter.


----------



## jacob123 (26 August 2009)

I am not complaining at all about him not selling the horse but the fact that the deposit has not been refunded to me after a perod of over 3 months.


----------



## JM07 (26 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I am not complaining at all about him not selling the horse but the fact that the deposit has not been refunded to me after a perod of over 3 months. 

[/ QUOTE ]

as i said before...its really dosnt seem like him TBH.....

can i ask why you've brought it onto open Forum?


and no, i am in no way connected to Mr DAY.


----------



## jacob123 (26 August 2009)

Because Traading Standards advised me to do so to try and get a contact address so that I could write to him to try and resolve the matter with him as I was getting no joy from my telephone conversations with him.


----------



## JM07 (26 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Because Traading Standards advised me to do so to try and get a contact address so that I could write to him to try and resolve the matter with him as I was getting no joy from my telephone conversations with him. 

[/ QUOTE ]

get an address?

but surely you had that when you viewed the animal in the first place?...so i dont see the TS stance on this?


----------



## jacob123 (26 August 2009)

It had no facilities for receiving mail and I did not expect there to be any problems so did not think to ask for any other address.


----------



## JM07 (26 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
It had no facilities for receiving mail and I did not expect there to be any problems so did not think to ask for any other address. 

[/ QUOTE ]

did you go to wiltshire and view the pony?


----------



## nokia (26 August 2009)

your partner should not be using this abusive attitude to Mr Day..and if you are causing this much fuss over a hundred pounds do you really think you can afford a horse ?


Also why dont you do the decent thing and get your partner to say sorry for his behaviour to Mr Day...if this goes to court you will have to comment on your partners actions.

I am shocked that you think you can treat Mr Day like this, how can you use the threat of intimidation and viloence and then see yourself as the victim ?


----------



## S14Tobin (26 August 2009)

Im in no place to comment about the issue raised, but I know I for one would 'cause a fuss' over £100 - it's still a large amount of money whether you can or can't afford a horse - I know I wouldn't be happy loosing it! 

I hope it all gets sorted out to everyone's satisfaction :-(


----------



## YorksG (26 August 2009)

QR
I don't think the amount of money is the issue here, so the person who thinks that if you make a fuss about getting your £100 back may not be able to afford the horse has rather missed the point IMO.
I am not suggesting that this is what has happened in this case, but it would be possible for someone to offer a horse for sale, take the deposit and then say it is not fit to travel, pocketing the depost. This same pony could be a real money maker for the unscrupulous


----------



## PapaFrita (27 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
..and if you are causing this much fuss over a hundred pounds do you really think you can afford a horse ?

[/ QUOTE ]
Say what? Would you kiss £100 goodbye just like that? If it were a tenner for goods I hadn't received I would be kicking up the same fuss. And it has nothing to do with whether I can afford to keep a horse or not.


----------



## ellamanamou (27 August 2009)

as far as i can see the lady has done nothing wrong !  and if mr day had sent her the deposit back as promised her other half would not have had any reason to be unhappy.  its unbelievable really !


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (27 August 2009)

oh dear god for a hundred quid. and if the said man had put a lame horse on box what would have been threatened then? fo the sake of a !pony! send them a cheque or a 100 quid. and for the numptys buying get a life. cant quite get my head round an argument for such a mincy amount


----------



## 3BayGeldings (27 August 2009)

... mincy amount? 100 quid is a lot of money in my eyes


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (27 August 2009)

9 hours working in a pub?


----------



## 3BayGeldings (27 August 2009)

More like 17 hours working in an offy


----------



## jacob123 (27 August 2009)

Many thanks to everyone who who sent a post in support.  Whilst some of you do not think I should be making a fuss over £100, I am sure if it had happened to you, you might think differently.  The said phone call to which I was not party is a side issue which whilst regrettable did not take place until I had been chasing patiently and politely for the return of my deposit for over 3 months.


----------



## Clodagh (27 August 2009)

I'd be spitting about the £100. Good luck with getting it back. How hard is it to put a cheque in the post? C'mon Mr Day, give it a go, stamps are quite cheap.


----------



## xnaughtybutnicex (27 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Having your husband phone me and state (threaten) to me in no uncertain terms "that he will send a couple of blokes down from Coventry, to make sure that I could not work until the end of the year" to quote your husband. This seriously impedes my enthusiasm to refund you your deposit (very small cash deposit of £100) or communicate with you.

Your post is most certainly defamatory and i will be onto H and H admin in the morning. We do not trade from a "field" as you are stating, we trade from a small stable yard, which you well know as you came to view the horse at the yard. So why you feel it necessary to say such an untrue comment as they trade from a "field" i find very strange. 

[/ QUOTE ]


I'm not sure that the post is deformatory but OP should have just asked if anyone had a contact adress unless someone had asked for a reason.

I'm affraid Jason that whether or not her husband did threatened you the money is still the OP as you didn't send the horse(rightly, as it was lame.) 3 months is a long time and if I was looking to buy a horse I would certainly want the money back as soon as possible. I don't think it is worth you risking you reputation because the husband threatened you, IMO it would be better for you to rise above it and get the money in the post as soon as you can.


----------



## BBH (27 August 2009)

I think 3 months is more than long enough for someone to return a deposit if they are going to, and I also would be worried after that amount of time. As for people who say ' why post on here and put him through this' the answers imo is obvious, he's responded....

Where previously he hadn't ( according to OP and her side only ).

Her partner getting abusive is unfortunate but sounds like it was sheer exasperation.

Mr Day - give the money back and put this to bed.


----------



## Steeleydan (27 August 2009)

Good God, didnt realise you had dragged this on 3 months Mr Day, no wonder the husband give you abuse down the phone, you asked for that by not giving them their money back.
Why not just give it back are you so hard up you need to keep it!!!!!!!!! And as for those saying OP made a big thing over £100, so she should, that takes a bit of earning, I would want it if it was £20, its the principle of, that he has somthing that doesnt belong to him, therefore should give it back. On the other hand OP I would not of let this go on 3 months.


----------



## vicijp (27 August 2009)

£100 is nothing?
If someone owed me £100 i'd pop by and rob their TV.


----------



## Rouletterose (27 August 2009)

I have never heard of the dealer or had anything to do with dealers, but looking in on this situation from the outside, whether this chap has a good reputation or not it seems pretty obvious to me that if he had intended paying the deposit back, then he would have done straight away.

I can only assume your OH only got ratty with the dealer when after repeated phone calls you still didn't get the money?
Come on HHO's if this chap intended paying back then he would have done by now....3 months is a joke, and if that was me I would be bloody livid too.


----------



## Rouletterose (27 August 2009)

Good luck to you...I think you have been more than patient!!!


----------



## wildwest (27 August 2009)

3 months is totally out of order.
good luck 
cough upo mr day


----------



## shadowboy (27 August 2009)

I have to say - a £100 is my hay for the winter- I would want that back if someone had kept it. I think stopping a horse from travelling because it is lame is very honest- but keeping the £100 is very dishonest - and for three months! I would not be impressed, in fact I would be suss that that was the intention all along. I think this issue could be very easily and simply resolved. We all moan about companies 'taking' £10 here and there in deposits and charges, so I think the OP has a right to track down £100 I would have to work for two days to earn that.


----------



## jacob123 (27 August 2009)

Thanks again for your posts.  Indeed the matter could easily be resolved if Jason would be kind enough to return my £100 deposit which he has now confirmed on the Forum that he has withheld without valid reason for over 3 months.


----------



## FanyDuChamp (28 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
 if you are causing this much fuss over a hundred pounds do you really think you can afford a horse ?


Sorry but £100 is her money, she did not get the horse she left it for. Therefore it is a matter of principal to have the deposit returned. It in no way reflects, in my opinion, her ability to afford a horse. I think that this lady seems to be being told off for standing up for her rights!


----------



## skewby (28 August 2009)

To all the people who think £100 is not a lot, can you please send me £100?

Ravensrose I hope you get your money back, there is simply no excuse for hanging on to it.


----------



## moneypit1 (28 August 2009)

Come on Mr Day, cough up.  I have always had an open mind about you and TBH have thought you pretty much ok, would be very interested to know whether you pay up or not.  (oh and incidentally, £100 is A LOT of money to me and obvioulsy it is to Mr Day as well, think of how much he could make if he did this a few times).


----------



## rosemaryanne (22 September 2009)

Did you ever find out what happened to the horse?


----------



## Ranyhyn (22 September 2009)

To all the tools who suggest £100 is "nothing" then I would like to provide you with my paypal account details, where you can each pay me £100, why not? Its nothing, really!!






 apes.

Money owed is money owed.  It seems like Mr Day will be paying it back so end of story now -hopefully.


----------



## danielledanielle (5 January 2010)

Can I just say, I bought a horse from Jason and its the loveliest pony everrrrrrrrr


----------



## Chunkie (5 January 2010)

Is there a reason for this being dragged back to life?


----------



## danielledanielle (5 January 2010)

only just found it


----------



## Alogaki (28 February 2010)

Hi I found Jason's adverts on HorseMart and liked a couple of his cobs so did a quick Google seach on his name and this thread came up.

It would seems he does have some happy customers so please could someone say if the issue of the £100 was ever resolved?

Many thanks


----------



## Tinypony (28 February 2010)

Why not ring him and ask?  If you're lucky the op of this thread might see it, but it is old.


----------



## Alogaki (28 February 2010)

Thank you ever so much for responding Woeisme - I don't know how you managed to find my question as I couldn't see this thread at all and had to "Search" for it even though I knew it was here!

Nevermind, I'm sure I'll learn 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Anyway, thank you again I shall give him a go!


----------



## LoopyLouLou (29 May 2010)

I don't know if this has been solved or not but I went to see one of his horses the other day and his 'other half' had 'left' her documents in the car and 'taken the dog for a walk'. He also didn't have anywhere for me to do more than walk her in circles...Yes he did however, there was a fields with jumps in it...

I asked him ot trot her round in a circle (not being ridden) with tack on and when he tried to get her to trot she wouldn't. He said it was because she was 'too hot'. However, I think that it is because she is **** footed. Which he failed to mention... Anyway she had been walking around in circles without anybody riding her for about a minute...so if she got hot in that time then she's incrediby unfit. She also had no muscle or fat on her back or bum and her mane was damaged. She looked and felt as though she hadn't been brushed in a while too.

If I had the time or money to put into it I would buy this horse and get it away from him but I don't have either.

Keep away from this dealer...He is extrememly dodgy and he does not care about his horses!


----------



## spaniel (29 May 2010)

It wouldnt matter how much time or money I had....I certainly wouldnt fuel this trade by buying things I felt sorry for.


----------



## danielledanielle (20 June 2010)

Sorry but he buys and sells horses and does a very quick turn around, ims sure he doesnt care if you think that of him, ive seen a lot worse dealers, ive bought from him before and i would again - when i got my horse he wasnt in the best shape but most of them are very young and very cheaply priced, what do you expect?

Sorry to bump this up but i had to comment


----------



## guccigivi2001 (20 June 2010)

i have to say, it was very uncalled for for your husband to threaten mr day n that way, i would have been reluctant to make any contact at all had that been me in his position, and being a dealer would have refunded the deposit in person if possible to make sure it reached the hands of the right person, as and when it was financially viable, please bear in mind as a dealer he has a number of horses to look after and as £100 is not a small sum of money, maybe it has not been financially or physically viable, although i can understand that you would want to recover the money asap.


----------



## lavery834 (21 June 2010)

i bought a horse from jason last year without viewing him,as i live so far away.i sent a cheque and the horse was sent without any trouble.jason had owned him for over a year and he was very well looked after! i would have no hesitation in buying from him again,or recommending him to anyone. his prices are very good in comparison to similar horses and he has some lovely animals.everyone comments on my appaloosa, on h&h show site under appaloosa first show.  ps jason,only issue i have is trying to find his sire's address and would like you to help if possible.thankyou linda.


----------



## bexwarren24 (21 June 2010)

I'm not sure where this post has been dragged up from but I often see his horses advertised and can only add that they are all very fairly priced. I'm thinking about taking a trip up to wiltshire and buying one to bring on myself. If this post has only attracted a few number of negative comments I draw my own conclusions as he seems to have a high volume of horses going through his yard. He had an exceptionally breed friesian back along, i was very tempted.


----------



## starandgarfy51 (21 June 2010)

Hi
All I can say is you were very lucky your temptation didn't get the better of you. Unfortunately it did me and my bank account is now a lot smaller.


----------



## Cahill (21 June 2010)

j day sells at very reasonable prices and his ads are honest.

because he sells at the cheaper end of the market i expect he attracks a lot of duff buyers and time wasters.imo


----------



## mrjday (21 June 2010)

LoopyLouLou said:



			I don't know if this has been solved or not but I went to see one of his horses the other day and his 'other half' had 'left' her documents in the car and 'taken the dog for a walk'. He also didn't have anywhere for me to do more than walk her in circles...Yes he did however, there was a fields with jumps in it...

I asked him ot trot her round in a circle (not being ridden) with tack on and when he tried to get her to trot she wouldn't. He said it was because she was 'too hot'. However, I think that it is because she is **** footed. Which he failed to mention... Anyway she had been walking around in circles without anybody riding her for about a minute...so if she got hot in that time then she's incrediby unfit. She also had no muscle or fat on her back or bum and her mane was damaged. She looked and felt as though she hadn't been brushed in a while too.

If I had the time or money to put into it I would buy this horse and get it away from him but I don't have either.

Keep away from this dealer...He is extrememly dodgy and he does not care about his horses!
		
Click to expand...

Firstly thank you to everyone who has posted positive comments with regards to my horses.

Lopyloulou you must be refering to the bay 4 year old mare advertised on horsemart for £995.  I have told every single person who rang up about this horse that she is recently broken and working quietly under saddle at walk and hacked out.  I have told everyone she has not been over poles under saddle and she is cheap because she needs bringing on and further schooling but she is fantastic project for someone. 

She is barefoot currently, has good strong feet, no cracks.  She needs more topline, but obviously she is young and this will come with time and work = muscle build up. With regards to her mane, she came to me like that, what do you want me to do grow some mane implants????????? or extensions????? She was brushed, they all get brushed everday.


Please tell me how i came accross as a "dodgy" dealer???? Do you realise that slanderous and untrue comments that you are posting can ruin someones business??

I care about all my horses and i take great offence that you can post a comment saying that i do not.  What makes you think i do not care for my horses??? Please tell me.

Clearly you were a timewaster, as you are saying IF i had the time or money to put into this horse??? IF????? She cheap anyway at £995, infact under priced.


----------



## mrjday (21 June 2010)

lavery834 said:



			i bought a horse from jason last year without viewing him,as i live so far away.i sent a cheque and the horse was sent without any trouble.jason had owned him for over a year and he was very well looked after! i would have no hesitation in buying from him again,or recommending him to anyone. his prices are very good in comparison to similar horses and he has some lovely animals.everyone comments on my appaloosa, on h&h show site under appaloosa first show.  ps jason,only issue i have is trying to find his sire's address and would like you to help if possible.thankyou linda.
		
Click to expand...

Linda, please call me and i can give you details of Joes breeder and can forward you the parentage.  Hope Joe is well?? Did see the photos of him at in hand show, stunning.  He has changed colour again!


----------



## mrjday (21 June 2010)

starandgarfy51 said:



			Hi
All I can say is you were very lucky your temptation didn't get the better of you. Unfortunately it did me and my bank account is now a lot smaller.
		
Click to expand...

Have you bought a horse of us as well??


----------



## jack9 (21 June 2010)

I think slagging off a dealer like this on an open forum is a bit much...

If you have problems (bad ones) you need to go to the small claims court...

I dont know jason Day..... nor have met him just to add that. 

But putting myself in his shoes being ripped apart on hHO is a bit harsh..... just my opinion ofc.


----------



## myhorsefred (21 June 2010)

Let's not slate this man on a public forum.  

I spoke to Mr Day earlier in the year when I was looking for a first horse type (I was having a confidence crisis at the time).  As it happened, the horse I was interested in had just been sold.  

Mr Day was very honest with me and actually gave me a lot of advice over the phone.  He told me I would be under-horsing myself and would be bored within a month.  He spent about 20 mins on the phone and I know he must be a very busy man, and he didn't have to do that - especially considering that I was not buying a horse from him.

So, thank you Mr Day, you gave me the confidence to get back on my bolshy warmblood and we are having a lovely summer together.


----------



## jack9 (21 June 2010)

Does he have a website?

Would like to bookmark it when im looking for my next horse.


----------



## domane (21 June 2010)

I bought a baby coblet from Jason three years ago now who was pretty much unhandled and nervous.  Jason delivered him for me ("Splash" who became Ludo).  When I realised that he'd forgotten to sign the passport, he popped by a few days later and was delighted to see how friendly and sociable Ludo had become and spent quite a while chatting with me and petting him.  I would have no hesitation in buying another youngster from him again, except I've now relocated to Shropshire and before I only lived a few miles away in Wilts.


----------



## Daisy2 (21 June 2010)

The £100 aside I bought from Jason and I have the best horse in the world!


----------



## mrjday (21 June 2010)

Daisy2 said:



			The £100 aside I bought from Jason and I have the best horse in the world!

Click to expand...

What horse did you buy from me??


----------



## mrjday (21 June 2010)

Thank you again everyone who has posted positive comments.  It is good to know that people have been pleased with horses they have bought off me.  Please post any photos you have of horses you have bought off me, as it is nice to see how they have turned out after leaving us.


----------



## lindsayH (21 June 2010)

jack9 said:



			I think slagging off a dealer like this on an open forum is a bit much...


But putting myself in his shoes being ripped apart on hHO is a bit harsh..... just my opinion ofc.
		
Click to expand...

I don't get that feeling from this thread at all. Everyone is always moaning that we can't say anything about dealers on this forum but when someone does, she gets shot down. The OP has a genuine grievance, but lots of satisfied customers have also voiced their support. This is why we should be able to talk about dealers, the genuine ones will always have people prepared to support them. Whilst I agree that the OP should have had her deposit returned by now, I'm impressed by the number of people who have had good experiences and would, on balance, still buy a horse from you Mr Day. Surely this is exactly how a forum should work.

The response to this thread would have been very different if it was about one of the genuine 'dodgey dealers' that we've all heard of.


----------



## daydreambeliever (21 June 2010)

Gosh what an old post  Not the first time it has been brought back from the vaults.

 Burning question for me is Did the OP get her £100 back or did Mr Day get to take the rest of the year off sick? (tongue in cheek)

Mr Day are you able to answer, as not sure if jason123 still posts on here? Seems to me that you have more happy customers than cross ones.


----------



## FrecklesMum (21 June 2010)

Does Jason have a website - would be interested as gently looking for a youngster and he seems to have more positive replys than bad ones - also mention of his horses being resonabley priced?


----------



## Toffee44 (21 June 2010)

The other thing which I think is that if the yard is a bit muddy, and there isnt a school and the horses a bit scruffy then some people consider this cruel. Im a horrible horse owner mine live out 24/7 and if there is mud they have to walk through it and I dont groom mine every day infact only when I ride and sometimes im so cruel I dont groom all of them if I am just popping round the set aside. 
People are always looking for a cheap buy but are not willing to put the work into it and if it needs work then it must have been a rescue case. Sorry big bug bare of mine there are a lot of horses round me that are "rescue cases" they arent they are horses that are either very green or young or genuinely nervous horses that havent been touched. Not bought from mr Day but I have paid a very fair price for my new girly and I know the road is gonna be long to get her going again but it will be worth it and I will enjoy doing the work but if I wanted a horse like her ready made I would be looking at 3-4k easy. 

You are not going to get a ready made horse for £900. If you want a ready made horse cough up 3k


----------



## FrecklesMum (21 June 2010)

toffee44 said:



			You are not going to get a ready made horse for £900. If you want a ready made horse cough up 3k 

Click to expand...

Add another 3k to that - made allrounders are an easy 6k -8k!


----------



## Sparkles (21 June 2010)

Search horsemart, under wiltshire...his adverts are always there


----------



## domane (21 June 2010)

Ludo upon arrival, March 2007







July 2008, aged around 2 and 13.2hh.  Unfortunately, my circumstances changed and he was sold shortly after this pic and went to live by the seaside in Weymouth.  But he was maturing beautifully... he'd been placed in the Youngstock class at Brinkworth show and we'd had some very good feedback from the judge about him too...


----------

